
Microsoft Working On Social Network For Students - FluidDjango
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/microsoft_working_on_social_network_for_students.php
======
p4bl0
Watching the video presentation it seems to be a Google+ like social network.
But I'm still wondering what makes it targeted at student, apart that it says
so.

